
Ellen Pao: Silicon Valley Sexism IS Getting Better - miraj
http://www.lennyletter.com/work/a151/ellen-pao-silicon-valley-sexism-is-getting-better/
======
SCAQTony
This sentence turned me off: "While harassment is still common, women are
banding together to expose it—and hold men accountable. ..."

I have seen man on man sexual harassment in the workplace and girl on girl
harassment. (Entertainment workplace) In Ellen Pao's universe men are always
offenders and are always crass, garish and guilty.

------
miraj
Atlantic Magazine article on the Pao essay:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/saying...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/saying-
the-right-things-doing-none-of-them/415092/)

